# Ridgid 34403 Press Snap Soil Pipe Cutter -reviews please



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Considering getting Ridgid 34403 Press Snap Soil Pipe Cutter. Only found one review on amazon.













Here is the review. 

1 out of 5 stars. 
Extremely disappointed in this tool. Ridgid generally is a quality tool but this tool has no adjustability in snugging the chain so if your not paying very careful attention it will not cut straight. Also the indexing is wrong as 4" pipe must be cut using the 3" setting. This is a boat anchor as no one wants to use it!


What I would like to know is from the guys who own them. Do you like it, does it work great or is it only good for new work. I'm a service guy and want to use it on crawl spaces,in between joist etc etc. 

It look way less cumbersome then the old school ratchet handle. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> Considering getting Ridgid 34403 Press Snap Soil Pipe Cutter. Only found one review on amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't waste your money,check out the wheeler Rex ratchet cast iron cutters,they are what I use and I love them,and if there is a tight spot I can't get into I use a grinder to cut the pipe with thin blade:yes:


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

sparky said:


> Don't waste your money,check out the wheeler Rex ratchet cast iron cutters,they are what I use and I love them,and if there is a tight spot I can't get into I use a grinder to cut the pipe with thin blade:yes:


Can you elaborate on why not buy it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

They have been good for us. Only problem is when trying to cut old pipe. But it might have crushed with wheelers also.

Works great in tight spots.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> They have been good for us. Only problem is when trying to cut old pipe. But it might have crushed with wheelers also.
> 
> Works great in tight spots.


Does it cut the older thick pipe with ease?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I haven't had any problems at all. We only do service. 

Ours has probably had to cut XH more than once. Seems to be just fine.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> They have been good for us. Only problem is when trying to cut old pipe. But it might have crushed with wheelers also.
> 
> Works great in tight spots.


What I like about the wheelers is I can put the chain on the pipe and either go all the way around or back and forth grooving where the cut will be made,after I move the chain back and forth I snug the tensioner up a turn and keep doing this until I have a good straight path for the cut,a lot of times I will cut the pipe just by tightening up by hand,don't have to use the ratchet!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

One thing about chain snappers is you better take bad reviews with a grain of salt. It seems as though a lot of folks are clueless how to use them properly, and surprisingly have bad results...

Old pipe there is always a danger that it will not snap and crush instead, if there isn't recovery room use the angle grinder with a diamond blade...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sparky said:


> What I like about the wheelers is I can put the chain on the pipe and either go all the way around or back and forth grooving where the cut will be made,after I move the chain back and forth I snug the tensioner up a turn and keep doing this until I have a good straight path for the cut,a lot of times I will cut the pipe just by tightening up by hand,don't have to use the ratchet!!


No doubt the wheelers are superior.

The propress snappers are pretty handy in tight spaces. The wheelers take up a pretty big foot print. Even the Ridgid ratchet cutters can be too much to get in a wall.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

No one has seen the new ridgid chain snapper?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/238p-powered-soil-pipe-cutter


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/238p-powered-soil-pipe-cutter



I have seen that before but I'm not sure you can generate the same forces as you can with the big ratchet handle. I know you can use an impact gun to compensate for that power but I don't want to drag out an air compressor and other tools. It does look good thou.

I am still in favor of the Propress version.for now. unless some on the zone tells me otherwise.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Also found this one. Ridgid 238P 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYHZPlhmqkg - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

The rigid 238 it's the best. Just get that and carry an 18v 1/2 drive impact wrench.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Unless you are doing repair work cutting out old cast iron,the best thing to use to cut it is a chopsaw,cuts it perfectly square each cut and length is right ever time:thumbup:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok I have the press chain cutter attachment and it is twice as fast as a ratchet cutter handles XH with ease. 3 in is the size you must adjust the slide pin on but other than that you just sling the chain around the pipe slide it to the mark and pull the trigger. I was replacing old bathroom groups in a local hospital pipe was rotted out it was taking ten hard hours. After we purchased the 330RP with the chain cutter we cut 3 hours off of the first group. Saves time in tight spots take the tool under a house with a piece of pipe and stay until you are done. Time from throwing the chain to a clean snap on two inch is 5 seconds.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sparky said:


> Unless you are doing repair work cutting out old cast iron,the best thing to use to cut it is a chopsaw,cuts it perfectly square each cut and length is right ever time:thumbup:


I'm strictly service.

If I had any new work with cast iron to do, I'd just sub it to Flyout95. :yes:


----------

